# alambrada electrificada



## weedom (Ene 17, 2008)

Saludos foreros.
Llevo varios dias como lector po el foro y veo que hay gente muy competente en el tema.
También felicito a la administracion del foro por su dedicación.

La duda que me ha conducido a escribiros es la siguiente:

Tengo dos animales domesticos (gatos) y un jardin interior de grava y plantas.
Las mascotas se dedican a usar la grava como orinario y hemos tenido que cubirla con reja plastica.

La cuestion es si se podria y como hacer una reja de varios hilos horizontales que al tocarlos .....
Estilo lo ke se usa para el ganado pero imagino que los gatos necesitaran menos.

A ver si algun buen/a samaritano/a me ilustra sobre como resolver el problema de forma electrica y no quimica. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica (muy pocos) pero no tengo miedo a kemarme los dedos con el soldador ni a llevarme un chispazo (es un decir).
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo Weedom


----------



## CarlosColombo (Ene 17, 2008)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/electrif/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Si buscas con el "Buscador del Foro" encontraras varias

Por ejemplo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news09/nota01/electrificar.htm


----------



## weedom (Ene 17, 2008)

En el primer enlace podeis explicarme lo de "Jabalina"
es una toma de tierra?

Por el diagrama intuyo que hace falta tocar ambos polos para recibir la descarga
no?
Creo ke es trivial pero ante la duda de un necio ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

La "Jabalina" es un trozo de metal mas o menos noble o cubierto de este (Acero cobreado) que se clava en la tierra y sirve para conexiónes a tierra (Rebundancia).

Al estar un polo conectado a tierra, si tocas el otro polo "Vivo" cierras el circuito a travez de tus pies o los del animal a tierra y ahy el sacudon !


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 17, 2008)

En algunos lugares dejan de lado la electrónica y utilizan métodos mas artesanales. 
Te tiro un dato por si te interesa.


----------



## weedom (Ene 17, 2008)

ajajajajaja
eso si da sacudones como dice Fogonazo


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 17, 2008)

Aqui otro circuito facil de construir no te olvides que se alimenta con una bateria recargable de auto de 12 voltios





Puedes probar con trasformadores comunes de 6 a 220 voltios de los mas grandes,(radios antiguos),puede dar picos de mas o menos 500 voltios que funcionan bien,a idea es generar alta tension a baja intensidad,se podria switchear el 555 astable en su pata 4 con otro astable 555 de baja frecuencia para dar "rafagas" de alta tension con lo cual se evitaria que se quede "pegado",en este caso es mas seguro y se ahorra energia.


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 26, 2010)

Si mal no tengo entendido tambien se pueden aser con flyback pero seria peligroso eso creo
no tengo miedo en compartir informacion que tengan a la mano al final no habria ninguna responsabilidad de ustedes al fin estamos para aprender por lomenos lo tratarempos de simularlo sin que hubiera ningun daño fisico

Si mal no tengo entendido tambien se pueden hacer con flyback pero seria peligroso eso creo
no tengo miedo en compartir informacion que tengan a la mano al final no habria ninguna responsabilidad de ustedes al fin estamos para aprender por lomenos lo tratarempos de simularlo sin que hubiera ningun daño fisico



Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Aqui otro circuito facil de construir no te olvides que se alimenta con una bateria recargable de auto de 12 voltios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrias subir de nuevo la imagen que ya no se mira



Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Aqui otro circuito facil de construir no te olvides que se alimenta con una bateria recargable de auto de 12 voltios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrias subir de nuevo la imagen que ya no se mira


----------



## willinavo (Oct 11, 2011)

a pablin....tu circuito con pic parece ser sencillo, pero hace años que estamos esperando el programa, para cargar el funcionamiento del pic, o no es asi......


----------

